# Neosurge and CyberLynk Merger



## Pmadd (Jun 11, 2013)

I just recived this form neosurge announcing a merger with CyberLynk.


What do you guys think about this?


NeoSurge.com is growing and has merged with CyberLynk Network, Inc. Along with our growth and merger; we are making a serious investment in the company to grow it even further. In the coming months you will be seeing some dramatic changes at NeoSurge.com.


What to expect in the upcoming months:


VPS Accounts will be migrated to New Datacenter


Shared Hosting Accounts will be migrated to new Dell PowerEdge servers


Dedicated Server and Collocation customers will be migrated to new Datacenter


Faster responses from Tech Support


Adding several sales, support and server engineers


Select packages will see resources increased at no additional charge


NeoSurge.com is dedicated to giving businesses, resellers and web designers innovative, quality tools and superior service to aid them in their quest for making their Internet experience the greatest ever. Because of this NeoSurge.com has decided to move data centers and purchase all new Dell PowerEdge servers.


All migrations will be scheduled and you will have the full support of our datacenter engineers.


While this move signifies change, we are committed to making the move and upgrades seamless to you. All aspects of your relationship with NeoSurge.com, from customer service telephone numbers and personnel will be enhanced. To ensure that our commitment to putting customers first and our desire to be your partner in the important work you perform is achieved, the employees of NeoSurge.com will make every effort to ensure that your every-day interactions with us will go smoothly.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 11, 2013)

If I would be a customer I would be concerend about the "move to new datacenter".

One of my top parameters to choose a company is there datacenters.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm not surprised. They've had a lot of really odd issues over the years, especially with their colocation/dedicated offerings in Fremont & Steadfast.

I know RapidXEN/SystemInPlace had a lot of issues with them that lead to Steadfast acquiring their client base.

All the best during the sale either way 

Francisco


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anybody know where the new data center is off hand? I was going to open a ticket but my account hasn't been moved over yet.


----------



## Pmadd (Jun 12, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Does anybody know where the new data center is off hand? I was going to open a ticket but my account hasn't been moved over yet.


I think the new datacanter is in Milwaukee although I may be wrong.


----------



## Vijay (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm a CyberLynk customer.. I have only good things to say about them. I have an VPS since Oct 2011... Very stable 100+ days uptime.... Infact I have not logged in to heir Control panel for over a Year...

Cyberlynk's DC is in Franklin, WI. (I think...)


----------



## kaniini (Jun 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I'm not surprised. They've had a lot of really odd issues over the years, especially with their colocation/dedicated offerings in Fremont & Steadfast.
> 
> 
> I know RapidXEN/SystemInPlace had a lot of issues with them that lead to Steadfast acquiring their client base.
> ...


Indeed, there was a bad situation involving us going to Neosurge's colo at Fremont-2 and being denied entry.  We found out about a very large bill and HE even asked if we intended to pay it on Neosurge's behalf (I wish I were kidding).

Mike was livid.

Haven't heard anything about CyberLink, but it seems like their leaving their current DCs would be a massive bummer.


----------

